
Waffle.io Is Shutting Down - apollopower
https://waffle.io/
======
ocdtrekkie
It does seem to me that value-adding to GitHub or the like is not a great
business model. Because sooner or later, if the feature is popular enough,
GitHub is going to implement the feature directly (such as with GitHub
Projects), rendering your business somewhat obsolete.

Having a clean migration path for people out is a nice touch though.

------
mratsim
From: [https://help.waffle.io/waffle-shutdown/waffle-shutdown-
tldr](https://help.waffle.io/waffle-shutdown/waffle-shutdown-tldr)

> Waffle is closing due to market direction and the acquisition by Broadcom.
> (link to blog)

[https://blog.waffle.io/farewell-from-
waffle-️-794da4a72851](https://blog.waffle.io/farewell-from-
waffle-️-794da4a72851)

Travis and now Waffle ...

